
Net neutrality may have lost Netflix as an ally - probably_wrong
https://www.cnet.com/news/net-neutrality-netflix-reed-hastings/
======
wyldfire
> 'We're big enough to get the deals we want,' he said during Recode's Code
> Conference on Wednesday.

Translation: we're among the giants you've been warned about. We got ours,
good luck.

ISPs have a deathly fear of becoming considered dumb pipes.

